# Update and a new addition to the flock..



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

The last one, I swear! Otherwise my other half may just kill me :blush: I'd like to introduce Monty! He's a sweet little wf boy, about 10 months old. A friend of mine knew I was looking for wf male and she offered to sell me hers as she's getting into guinea pigs now :wacko: Anyway, now he has a loving forever home with me and I just love love love him to bits. He's been here for about 3 weeks now and is fitting in really well. He gives me kisses when I walk up to the cage so I was smitten from the get go hahah 

In other news, Alvin is getting more and more yellow by the day, such a handsome boy, he's about 7 months old now I believe, and a total sweetie. He has everyone entertained with his addams family rendition. Also turns out Pablo is a female! I have been suspicious for a while as she was so so quiet, and it was confirmed the other day and she's been mating with evverrrryyythiinnngg  Including sitting IN the water bowl and mating with the edge of it. Not the smartest idea since its winter here but ah well. Jesse's bad habits are rubbing off on her LOL 

Alvin has taken a liking to Sarge, which would be fine except that poor old Spike is a jealous boy  He doesn't like it AT ALL when Alvy sings to her hahah, he comes running from wherever he is to give Alvin a telling off  Drama drama drama in my cage haha 


Here's my Monty boy 









Jesse and Pablo (With Spike in the background)









And Alvin! This photo is about 2 weeks old and I swear he's gotten so much more yellow since then!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Monty is a gorgeous white face male cockatiel beautiful pictures.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovely birds indeed


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Haha soap opera! Glad to have you back, congrats on the handsome addition!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your birds are all gorgeous


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My flock thanks you all for the lovely compliments!


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful bird, Whitefaces are my favourite by far


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very pretty tiels!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

haha. drama indeed! you have lovely babies.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome addition, I know what you mean about the other half killing you if you bring another bird home. I found what I thought was a WF Single Factor Dominate Silver and could not pass him up, he was so cuddly. Now I have to explain it when she comes home.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute, congrats!


----------

